
If programming languages were cars...   - jnazario
http://users.cms.caltech.edu/~mvanier/hacking/rants/cars.html
======
tnash
My version of PHP:

It's a really slow car that makes it really easy to get to one simple
destination that everyone wants to go to, and it provides many different
routes to get there. If you try to go over the routes that other cars take, it
breaks down. All the professional drivers hate it because it's not a "driver's
car".

~~~
tnash
Oh, and before everybody starts with the PHP sucks blah blah blah, "you should
use a language that's ideal, not any one that works", I would like to
denigrate you for speaking English. It's not the best language! It's clearly
inferior! Everyone should speak Esperanto!

